# How do you "stop" the nervous stomach???



## beach

I am a very social person but I also experience a nervous stomach around people...and when it starts, it acts up my IBS.Has anyone found ANYTHING to stop it without med's??


----------



## Shadowz

nope but when u find a solution plz let me know cause i could sure do with one


----------



## androsine

Have you ever slowed your breathing to a point where you had to focus on it entirely? That works for me sometimes. It may make you look like your zoning, but it beats the nervous feeling.


----------



## chrisgeorge

Beach,Androsine mentioned breathing, please let me go into a little more detail. When you first start to feel your nervous stomach, its best to change your breathing right away.First, inhale through your nose s-l-o-w-l-y, filling up your bottom stomach (diaphragm) first, and then rolling up to your lungs. Hold this for 2-3 seconds. Then s-l-o-w-l-y exhale through your mouth. Just keep your focus on your breathing. The amount of time it takes to inhale should equal the time to exhale. Remember slowly, otherwise you'll hyper-ventilate (don't need to pass out as that certainly makes a memorable entrance. Humour for the situation helps!!! I know its not funny for a lot of people, but its not life threatning either). Do this for up to 60 seconds. Physically and mentally it will relax you. Actually it will send a message to brain central to turn off the release of chemical stimulants (which is Nature's way of protecting you) that are causing this feeling.Secondly, acknowledge that you're "anxious" and tell yourself that anxiety or nervousness is nothing more that being excited. That you're excited you're going to meet new and interesting people. Do you see what I'm suggesting? Replace negative thought patterns with positive, constructive thought patterns. Always use positive dialogue to talk yourself through an anxious (oops, mean excited) time.The only way to stop the "fear"( and resulting upset stomach feeling) is to experience them and then work your way through them.Most important is to understand why you experience these feelings, if as you say you are very social. Once your able to handle the feelings you do need to understand the cause.You might consider talking with a psychologist or even a very good and close friend (one you can confide in). This friend should be willing to listen and not offer suggestions. Once you've talked them out loud, the solution will become evident.Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

Hypnosis works well- it has made a real improvement in my life. I am not what I would call cured, but I function better and more effectively now. Hope this helps.


----------



## JST4KDZ

Beach, I feel the same way you do about social situations, and my stomach goes crazy. Have you ever thought of Hypnosis? That is what I am trying now to see if it will help me fight my fear.


----------



## Guest

Ditto on the hypnosis... as well as biofeedback... and let's not leave out cognitive behavioral therapy. All work together to promote a better sense of wellbeing.... even when the IBS acts up.Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge

Hi guys,Regarding hypnosis, sometimes not all people are ready to try hypnosis as there are alot of mis-understandings and fears of hypnosis out there. Doing the breathing exercise works well as it focuses the attention away from the thoughts, plus, slow deep breathing (such as in prana yoga) actually makes you feel good by increasing the red blood cell activity (more oxygen).I'm not against hypnosis - actually I'm been a certified hypnotherapist for 5 years now. It's just some of us aren't ready. Hypnosis can be many things, but it is a coping tool (when listening to CD/tape) and unless you have a one-on-one session with a hypnotherapist, you will never find the "cause" of the problem. That's why I recommended talking with someone. Talking out loud with a "real" friend or professional starts the dialogue with oneself.


----------



## beach

I have tried hypnosis, but I didn't take to it unfortunately. I have tried everything.


----------

